# Lowepro Toploader 80/85 Pro AW



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2013)

I know there are a few people here that like the Lowepro Toploader series. I have the Pro 75 AW and the 55 AW. I like them, and use them all the time, but they are far from perfect.

I just wish they would make one slightly larger, an 80 or an 85. Would you?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> I like them, and use them all the time, *but they are far from perfect*.



I'm curious as to what you don't like about them (other than wanting a bigger one). Personally, I'd like a pair of Sliplock attachments like the older version had vs. the one of the current versions, but other than that, they're pretty much ideal. 

For me, no need for a bigger version - the 75 AW holds a 1-series body with L-bracket and a large white zoom (28-300L, 70-200L II, 100-400L). In fact, it holds my 1D X with the 100-400L and a 1.4xIII TC attached (so I suspect it would hold a 300/4L IS, too, but not with the TC). The only need I could see for a bigger one would be to hold the 400/5.6 - but I don't have one and have no interest in getting one...


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm curious as to what you don't like about them (other than wanting a bigger one).



I would like the 75 to be marginally bigger as it is very tight with the 1DX and 70-200 f/2.8 ii and I would like just a little more room at the top to make it easier to get the camera in and out. The things I do not like about the 75 are not important but do add up.

1) I would like a more substantial waist belt.

2) I would like them to put the 75 handle on the top like with the 55, or at least make the handle on the 75 a little more substantial.

3) I would like them to rearrange the zip of the top pocket. It is currently U-shaped (bottom of the U is towards the body) whereas I would prefer the U shape to be turned 90 degrees to the left so that the zip starts and finishes at the top left and bottom left of the bag.

4) I would like them to get rid of that small mesh pocket on the front pocket and replace it with a small zip pocket or preferably some real pen holders with a protective lid cover so it is not easy for the pens to be knocked out.

5) I would like the top pocket to be slightly larger and better compartmentalised. At the moment that is where I keep my spare 1DX battery, spare flash batteries, name cards, USB memory stick, and a few other things.

6) Make the mesh pocket on the side an expandable fully closed zip pocket.

7) An additional pocket at the bottom of the bag with padding purposefully made for a 1.4X or 2.0X extender

As I said, they are not major differences just small changes I would like to see, which of course is just my opinion and may not appeal to everyone. So perhaps a new 80AW is not needed, just a 75 Pro AW ii ;-)

Edited: Added Point 7.


----------



## gary (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you considered a Lowepro slingshot 32AW. I bought one last year and currently it holds, 5dmkiii, 50d both with battery packs, lenses, 16-35L, 24-70L and 70-200, 580EX flash and light meter. I have spare batteries/chargers cards, cleaning items and there is still a little room for a converter. This may work for you better.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2013)

Had not thought of that Gary, I will take a look. Thanks. I really like the toploader series though, and as I mentioned many of the changes I am looking for are very small.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2013)

Waist belt? IIRC, it comes with only a shoulder strap. I have used it with my Deluxe Technical Belt, does ok. 

I like the little mesh pocket - perfect for a lens cap. 

Maybe an 85 wouldn't be bad. I don't seem to have an issue getting my 1D X + 70-200 II in the 75 AW, but I often use the 75 AW with a prime in the bottom (35L/85L/135L), then a divider, then a mounted standard zoom. That gives me two lenses inside, so with the Sliplock loop I attach a Quick Flex Pouch 75 AW with a 600EX-RT to the outside, instead of a lens case. So, with an 85 AW version, if I could get a prime in the bottom and a mounted white zoom, that'd be nice. 

BTW, the handle on your 55 is different because it's not in the Pro series (those are 65/70/75 AW). 

I agree that the convenience of the Toploader Pro series is great - I've got backpacks, too, but I like the size and modularity of the toploaders.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't have a Toploader, but I have a Think Tank Digital Holster which I like very much. You may want to check out the Digital Holster 50 V2.0. It may or may not be closer to what you're looking for.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes the Pro 75 AW is supposed come with a waist belt type of thing, though my terminology may be wrong. Sorry guys, not sure what is wrong with this forum software but it keeps giving me a 403 when I try to reply.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 25, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Yes the Pro 75 AW is supposed come with a waist belt type of thing, though my terminology may be wrong. Sorry guys, not sure what is wrong with this forum software but it keeps giving me a 403 when I try to reply.



Most camera holsters I've seen, including my own, come with a shoulder strap. The belt is a separate purchase.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 25, 2013)

I have the Lowepro 75 and the Thinktank 50 v2.
The biggest advantage of the TT is the possibity to unzip an extension, so a 70-200 fits with hood not reversed.
The Lowepro has more space for extras and the better cushion.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2013)

The Toploader Pro ships with only a shoulder strap. If you're trying to use the shoulder strap as a waist belt, I can imagine you'd find it not substantial enough...


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The Toploader Pro ships with only a shoulder strap. If you're trying to use the shoulder strap as a waist belt, I can imagine you'd find it not substantial enough...



No, it (the Pro 75AW) comes with the shoulder strap and the waist strap the latter of which attaches to the right side of the shoulder strap, around your waist to attach to the bottom left of the bag. It is designed to stop the bag bouncing when you walk.

My apologies, I had written a full 4 paragraph reply to your last post but I keep getting error messages when trying to post it. I will try again later. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm getting posts blocked too. 

I do recall the waist strap now, sorry! Definitely not intended to be a weight bearing strap.


----------

